# Need advice for best sleeping arrangement



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

hi, 
our pup is sleeping in the guestroom in her crate and the first two nights one of us slept on the guest couch. She woke up two times at night and I took her out for potty. Maybe she has also a jetlag because Melbourne is 4 hours ahead. After taking her out it's a little bit difficult to calm her down again in the crate. The problem is- we're living in an apartment in a condo and we can't let her barking out in the middle of the night. Last night after the second potty walk I had to take her on the couch to have a little sleep and to calm her down.Now I'm a little worried that she might remember that and trying to get with me on the couch. On the day she is fine with her crate to stay while she is chewing a stinky treat or when I put her in after she fell asleep on her pillow in the livingroom.
I've read some of the post here but don't know which way to choose. Should we try another night in the guestroom with sleeping on the couch next to her, should we move the crate into the bedroom or some owners took their pup at the first nights in the crate in the bedroom and then moved the crate slowly from day to day farer away. My wish would be that she would be able to sleep in her crate in the guestroom.
Appreciate your advices. Thanks


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

We were in the same boat when we brought Kian home. Stick to your guns and just put him back in the crate and go to sleep. He will whine he will fuss. It's hard not to give in but be strong. 
He should get used to it in a few days. 
Be patient and fight the urge to cuddle him too much in the middle of the night.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with Crazy Kian. Its not fun in the beginning - but its well worth it - and in my experience, diligence provides the quickest, most effective results. Keep in mind, I've only crate trained ONE dog. Otto screamed bloody murder initially. Not to mention, we had a lot of trouble with him "going" in the crate. We live in an apartment also, just a 2 family. - luckily the bottom floor was vacant at the time, but he was so loud we were fearful that the neighbors could hear. Anyhow, Otto started out in our bedroom with the crate by our bed - pillows over our heads! (which didn't help). Finally, the second or third night we left him in our bedroom and we moved to the spare bedroom. We also invested in ear plugs. Whichever night he finally settled down, the next night we moved back in our bedroom. We bought him a stuffed animal that is actually a bean bag sac that is meant to be heated in the microwave. It comes with a velcro covering that looks like a stuffed animal that we would put in his crate as company, like a littermate. The warmth is supposed to comfort them - since they have been used to sleeping snuggled together. We would only give it to him at night or naptime - otherwise he would try and rip it to shreds. That helped and he no longer needs it! (he's 7 months). 

We actually moved the crate all over, didn't keep it in one room. Others might not suggest this, but it worked fine for us. During the day it was either in the kitchen or living room. It was difficult for us to even get Otto to stay in the crate (when the door was open) - he usually tried to run right out. The second or third day, I came out of the shower to find my boyfriend lying on the floor, his head was in the crate with Otto and Otto was sleeping! It was really sweet and I think helped Otto to feel comfortable. I can remember doing this a few times myself afterwards to try and get Otto to nap during the day so I could do dishes or laundry. We also used lots of "crate only treats" to entice him to go in.

Others have mentioned reading stories to the pups at night. They have said it works well and sounds ADORABLE! We just never thought of it. I tried singing but I think that only worked him up! ha ha I don't blame him!

Now, Otto's crate is permanently in the living room and sometimes he sleeps there at night, others in our bed. I'm really thrilled with his indifference towards where he sleeps.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754626&lmdn=Category ----- that's the link for the bean bag


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

you can try a blanket over the crate, this may muffle the volume of his crying, and may provide more of a "den" feel for the pup. 

I also moved the crate around a few times to see what worked best, and turns out our living room where we spend most of our "down time" was where he was most comfortable. 

Good luck


----------

